# Calling coyotes in wolf territory



## birdyblackdog (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for taking the time to read my thread. I have been hunting coyotes for about the last 6 years or so and have been marginally successful. I typically call in 5-6 predators per year with at least one shot opportunity. Albeit humbling, it's enough to keep me coming back for more!

At the end of this month, I will be venturing over to northern WI to join some family in some predator calling. Now as I understand it, wolves HATE coyotes. So my question is, in wolf territory, how have you successful callers been able to coax in Ole Willey without bringing in the big bully wolves? Are coyote vocalizations off limits? Not that any animal can reason, but if I were a coyote, and I was cruising around in big bad wolf territory, I'd keep my tapper shut!

Thanks in advance for your input guys.


----------



## birdyblackdog (Jan 4, 2010)

birdyblackdog said:


> Hey guys, thanks for taking the time to read my thread. I have been hunting coyotes for about the last 6 years or so and have been marginally successful. I typically call in 5-6 predators per year with at least one shot opportunity. Albeit humbling, it's enough to keep me coming back for more!
> 
> At the end of this month, I will be venturing over to northern WI to join some family in some predator calling. Now as I understand it, wolves HATE coyotes. So my question is, in wolf territory, how have you successful callers been able to coax in Ole Willey without bringing in the big bully wolves? Are coyote vocalizations off limits? Not that any animal can reason, but if I were a coyote, and I was cruising around in big bad wolf territory, I'd keep my tapper shut!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input guys.


*yapper


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Depends on the time of year. I have found wolves don't hate coyotes and will tolerate them being around. It's been a 50/50 shot on calling in a wolf for me. I would check the hunting regs in Wisconsin. Last I knew you couldn't hunt coyotes there if you are a Michigan resident.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

You can hunt coyotes if a nonresident but you'll need a nonresident furbearer license that costs $160.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ouch!! $160 to call coyotes, if that included wolves then it would be a bargain. Just for the thrill of "what if".


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

tsb3 said:


> Ouch!! $160 to call coyotes, if that included wolves then it would be a bargain. Just for the thrill of "what if".


Opportunity to join in on a hunt with out of state family? Priceless


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

giver108 said:


> You can hunt coyotes if a nonresident but you'll need a nonresident furbearer license that costs $160.


Cool, they must of just changed it because I tried to a couple years ago.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

smith34 said:


> Opportunity to join in on a hunt with out of state family? Priceless


True.... Very true.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

$160 seems crazy to hunt vermin. Would be nice if they put coyotes on the small game license.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

DirtySteve said:


> $160 seems crazy to hunt vermin. Would be nice if they put coyotes on the small game license.


Wisconsin has always been a pain to it's neighboring states about non residents. Instead of working with those states to open up trapping and hunting opportunities they chose to build barriers instead of taking them down.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Wisconsin has always been a pain to it's neighboring states about non residents. Instead of working with those states to open up trapping and hunting opportunities they chose to build barriers instead of taking them down.


Was Trump the Governor?. Sorry could not resist.


----------



## birdyblackdog (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow! I had no idea! Maybe I'll be dedicated "call guy"! That is a pretty hefty price tag. 

You guys are right-only seeing this brother once a year that 160 bucks is worth it!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

fowlme said:


> Was Trump the Governor?. Sorry could not resist.


Come to think of it if he was that wall would of bypassed all of Minnesota's wolves around Wisconsin into Illinois guaranteeing the wolves would now be in lower Michigan.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

birdyblackdog said:


> Wow! I had no idea! Maybe I'll be dedicated "call guy"! That is a pretty hefty price tag.
> 
> You guys are right-only seeing this brother once a year that 160 bucks is worth it!


I was just talking to a hunting buddy yesterday and he told me now deer hunting is boring. I started him coyote hunting about 15 years ago. He says that is what excited him the most, getting out there and calling them in. One night after 1 a.m. we called a wolf in right behind us maybe 50 yards away. Made the hair stand up on the back of our necks. It made a couple low gruff sounding howls. We stood there for half an hour with our backs against the trees totally geeked trying to listen for it moving behind us. What a rush.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

DirtySteve said:


> $160 seems crazy to hunt vermin. Would be nice if they put coyotes on the small game license.


When I was in Canada my small game license was $130 if I remember right lol


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

doggk9 said:


> When I was in Canada my small game license was $130 if I remember right lol


True but you can also usually buy a 7 day license for a very reasonable price.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Come on over and hunt. With a small game license you can be the designated 'rabbit hunter' in the group. The next option is to just be the caller.

I wouldn't be overly concerned about the wolf/coyote issue. Just get into a good spot & give it a go.


----------

